# ACR What Use Is It?



## tomdham1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello All,
I have a "Tourist" ACR as of last November, good for 1 year. This card is absolutely useless as far as I can tell. 
What does it do for you? 
I also have a PERMANENT Province of Cavite, City of Imus, Barangay Buhay na Tubig ID card with biometrics!
The Barangay ID card helped me get out of Korea by showing I lived here and did not need a further connecting flight from Manila.
The ACR has done nothing to help. It is not an Entry Visa, it does nothing.
Maybe you all can help as to what I should do with this Alien Registration Project as it was never mentioned the last time I extended my Visa.
Thanks for your help,
Tom
I should add that I have recently received my PI Drivers License and AAP International DL.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

tomdham1 said:


> Hello All,
> I have a "Tourist" ACR as of last November, good for 1 year. This card is absolutely useless as far as I can tell.
> What does it do for you?
> I also have a PERMANENT Province of Cavite, City of Imus, Barangay Buhay na Tubig ID card with biometrics!
> ...


ACR helps ensure you pay the travel tax when you leave


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi TomdHam1, I sure wish I had more information about you, it would help because there's a difference between living here single as apposed to married but these ACR Card's all look identical, it's a quick way of verifying that you have a valid Visa instead of carrying your passport everywhere with you in order to stay in country but that's where the similarities end because it all depends on the Visa you've been approved for. it's either for immigration or as a long stay tourist. 

With that ACR card you can open up a bank account, cable, internet ect..

If your married to a Philippine citizen you'd want to apply for a permanent resident Visa 13a Non-Quota Immigrant, they costs would be roughly 310 peso's per year but as a long stay tourist the costs add up and if I'm not mistaken (hopefully you'll get more input on this) you'll have to extend your Visa every 6 months up to two years and then fly off the Island and start out all over again. as a permanent resident you don't need to fly off the island.

If neither of these apply to you then possibly you can apply for a military retired Visa or SRRV, so if your military and retired you can apply for a permanent stay Visa and won't need marriage, not every marries or the tough laws on divorce make it impossible for some so this Visa would work for you I think for the retiree military Visa it's only $1400 with a $1500 deposit in an SRRV approved bank but you'll still have that ACR card but you'll be a permanent resident your fee's will not be the same as a long stay tourist carrying an ACR card and you won't have to leave anymore. Here's a link if your retired military, then this would be an option for you.

Special Resident Retiree's Visa (SRRV) | Embassy of the Philippines

The other cards such as your postal or barangay cards are important but basically they're helpful in getting the mail to your house and of course if your driving here you do need a Philippine License and not those silly International license's those don't work here.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

mcalleyboy said:


> Hi TomdHam1, I sure wish I had more information about you, it would help because there's a difference between living here single as apposed to married but these ACR Card's all look identical, it's a quick way of verifying that you have a valid Visa instead of carrying your passport everywhere with you in order to stay in country but that's where the similarities end because it all depends on the Visa you've been approved for. it's either for immigration or as a long stay tourist.
> 
> With that ACR card you can open up a bank account, cable, internet ect..
> 
> ...


You do get an ACR-1 card with an SRRV, you get a SRRV ID card.


----------



## tomdham1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thank you mcalleyboy,
I have been married to a Filipina for 11 years. We have owned a house here in Imus, Cavite for 6 years. I am not retired military although I am a Vet (USN). We have a Peso account and a USD account at Metro bank. We have cable, internet, etc.
The thing is, I travel on business extensively. I usually leave the country before my entry 30 days Visa runs out. 
We have looked into the permanent resident Visa and am talking to an attorney now.
"If your married to a Philippine citizen you'd want to apply for a permanent resident Visa 13a Non-Quota Immigrant, they costs would be roughly 310 peso's per year but as a long stay tourist the costs add up and if I'm not mistaken (hopefully you'll get more input on this) you'll have to extend your Visa every 6 months up to two years and then fly off the Island and start out all over again. as a permanent resident you don't need to fly off the island."
Yes, it beats going to the BI in Intramuros, Manila every month.
Thanks for you insight,
Tom
BTW, I carry my Passport wherever I go, ALWAYS!!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Permanent resident Visa*



tomdham1 said:


> Thank you mcalleyboy,
> I have been married to a Filipina for 11 years. We have owned a house here in Imus, Cavite for 6 years. I am not retired military although I am a Vet (USN). We have a Peso account and a USD account at Metro bank. We have cable, internet, etc.
> The thing is, I travel on business extensively. I usually leave the country before my entry 30 days Visa runs out.
> We have looked into the permanent resident Visa and am talking to an attorney now.
> ...


If you still travel to the US, you could have this done and completed within two months but it's not hard to get that done here the negative is that the first two months of the year, if your not here you need to leave your ACR card with your wife and she has to take that to the Philippine Bureau of Immigration office or satellite office for the yearly check in if not you'll get some hefty fines of 500 peso's per month (been there done that) was gone for 3 years and got charged a whopping 14,000 peso's fine for not having my wife check me in yearly (I didn't know). 

If in the US check in with the Philippine Consulate that handles your home state.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Info on how to get your Non-Quota Immigrant Visa*



tomdham1 said:


> Thank you mcalleyboy,
> I have been married to a Filipina for 11 years. We have owned a house here in Imus, Cavite for 6 years. I am not retired military although I am a Vet (USN). We have a Peso account and a USD account at Metro bank. We have cable, internet, etc.
> The thing is, I travel on business extensively. I usually leave the country before my entry 30 days Visa runs out.
> We have looked into the permanent resident Visa and am talking to an attorney now.
> ...


I PM'd you but just in case I'll give some short cuts (forget the attorneys...Lol) If you still travel stateside here's the link for the Philippine Consulate that controls your state.

Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map

And the forms and instructions I used from my Philippine Consulate in Chicago, not sure if this form is up to date and the headers are for Chicago but it gives you all the instructions and all the forms, it don't get easier than that but use the Philippine Consulate that handles your state.

http://www.chicagopcg.com/forms/newimmigrantform.pdf

I had to contact the Philippine Consulate several times for inquire's (phone calls and emails, they answer them stateside) and other questions, did this all through the mail system.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

The ACR card is another fee they collect. a pretty useless card. I had 2 of them. When my last one expired my wife and I did a visa run to Hong Kong. The balikbayan stamp is nice. No immigration, no ACR, no fees, no worries


----------



## tomdham1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> The ACR card is another fee they collect. a pretty useless card. I had 2 of them. When my last one expired my wife and I did a visa run to Hong Kong. The balikbayan stamp is nice. No immigration, no ACR, no fees, no worries


Hi Tukaram,
From what you are saying: If we go to HK and she has her stamp (I was told we also need the marriage certificate) then it is a done deal when we reenter PI? I get the resident Visa? No Problem?
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

tomdham1 said:


> Hi Tukaram,
> From what you are saying: If we go to HK and she has her stamp (I was told we also need the marriage certificate) then it is a done deal when we reenter PI? I get the resident Visa? No Problem?
> Thanks,
> Tom


You stated earlier that you leave the country often so the Balikbayan stamp would be void upon your departure. If you are traveling by yourself upon return you would be a tourist again.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

If you do apply for the 13a here in the Philippines and you have been in the Philippines for at least 6 months from your last entry you do not need the police clearance from your home country. I verified this last month with Philippine BI and have it in writing.


----------



## tomdham1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi bidrod,
Yes I know, I always leave and return by myself.
What I was thinking, if I left with my Wife for a holiday weekend in HK or SG, I could come back and get a permanent residence Visa as long as we can show the marriage license. 
Is that possible?
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## tomdham1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes, I know this as well. Only need clearance from the BID.
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

No you would get a Balikbayan stamp which is good for one year or your next departure, which ever comes first. You would need an NBI clearance not a BID.


----------



## tomdham1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Sorry I meant NBI clearance. 
You know one time I came through airport immigration and actually bought a 2 month visa extension. It cost me an extra 3000p. Unfortunately I had to leave for job within 2 weeks. My 2 month visa was voided when I left the country even though I returned 1 week later. 
I have never paid extra for an extended visa again at the airport because I never know when I will leave. 
Like this time...my visa runs out on 22May but I will be leaving on the 18th. Go figure.
What I am asking is, if I bring my Wife for a holiday weekend to HK or SG or wherever, can I get a resident visa coming back with my Wife? Even with our marriage certificate?
Thanks for your help,
Tom


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

No you would get the Balikbayan stamp(it is not a visa), it is good for 1 yr or next departure if less than a year. It is not a residence visa like a 13a or 13g or SRRV. It does require the marriage certificate to be entitled to the stamp.


----------



## tomdham1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks bidrod,
Got it! I will talk to my Wife and get the Balikbayan done.
Thanks again for you help,
Tom


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

tomdham1 said:


> Hi Tukaram,
> From what you are saying: If we go to HK and she has her stamp (I was told we also need the marriage certificate) then it is a done deal when we reenter PI? I get the resident Visa? No Problem?
> Thanks,
> Tom


It's not a resident visa...it lets you stay for one year free. Then either you take your wife out with you and return with her to re-start the one year or if not, start extending like a tourist.

Also if you leave with the Balikbayan privilege visa and return without her you're back to the regular tourist visa.

Since you say you travel frequently probably won't matter.


----------



## rpmorley (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a 13g ACR, because she is dual citizen, otherwise same as a 13a. The best thing is that I have absolutely no travel restrictions. They are good forever but need to be renewed every 5 years. Yes, the Annual Report and yes you pay extra when you leave the country, but for the pure convenience of being a legal resident immigrant with a "state owned" id card for me is priceless. I don't want to fly anymore, go any other place and deal with airports and all of that stuff. A Filipino "green card" with no restrictions. Since she is dual, all of the property ownership stuff is settled, we own various properties. I don't even own my 350Z, she does. (I can own my car, its just easier to send her to LTO etc.) Makes my US income taxes easier as I am no longer connected to any state. I can stay here with limited hassle. That's the benefit of the ACR to me. Im on my 2nd one.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I did a couple years on the tourist visa waiver extensions (was single for 1.5 years of that). I just got my first balikbayan stamp last month. You must travel with your wife, and go through the immigration line together. We had our NSO marriage license with us but they did not ask for it. 

The stamp is good for 1 year but if I leave the country during the year it voids the rest of the year. We will probably do the 13a eventually - just have not gotten around to it yet.


----------

